# winter mad river help



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello,
Does anyone have any pointers on the mad river winter fishing:
Best locations for steamer fishing in the winter?
Best streamers to use?
Line, leader set up and weight for winter streamers?
Best locations for nymph fishing?
Best nymphs and sizes?
Line, leader set up and weight for nymph fishing in the winter.

Last time I fished down stream nymphs, as I find it hard to find any locations to fish up stream, and got skunked. 

Thanks,


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

You could contact Mad River Outfitters in Columbus, they could help you out.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

The Mad is a tough river. Fish stealthily like a ninja. Slow down. Read the water. Watch the hatches. Lift up some rocks and see the aquatic life that is active while you're there and swing flies that mimic. Every day can be different on the Mad, but be patient - it holds some nice fish. I know I've been skunked on the Mad before...


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I live in Columbus and I have fished the Mad for many years, really got to match the hatch . There are some really nice fish in that stream. I only managed to get out there a few times last year, but every trip I got 1 around 20 and my biggest ever is 24. I go around 2 miles north of 36 and fish up stream.


----------

